# Right Now Bacteria to Cycle Tank



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever used RightNow bacteria (or something similar) to cycle your tank? The company boasts that you can add fish within 24 hours after adding the packet.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Live rock is the only needed bacteria to seed a marine aquarium. 

However, I do not have experience with the product you named.


----------

